# Critical Skills Visa



## DeepaReddy (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi 

I would like to apply for criticalsskills to SA from INDIA.I have my SAQA
what is the process to apply from India?

Also MY PCC from SA is expiring on this month. Do i need to get my SA PCC renewed for critical skill visa application?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

DeepaReddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to apply for criticalsskills to SA from INDIA.I have my SAQA
> what is the process to apply from India?
> ...


Yes, you need a police clearance not older than 6 months for every country you have been in for 12 months or more since the age of 18.


----------



## gurucsv1 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Legal man,

Do we need apply dependent visa for CSV holder through VFS in India?

Please guide.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

*Any update*



DeepaReddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to apply for criticalsskills to SA from INDIA.I have my SAQA
> what is the process to apply from India?
> ...


Deepa,
am also in same process from Chennai . Any updates ?


----------

